# Might move to Mexico



## Nismo (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey everyone, already introduced myself in the Intro portion of the forum. Quick backstory, I was born in Mexico but was raised in the U.S. Recently I've been thinking about moving to Mexico for an extended period of time but I have a few questions, hoping you fine people might be able to help me out with. Also, fluent in both English and Spanish, not sure if that makes a difference. 

Okay, so what is the typical cost of living in the Mexico City? I know that there are areas that are cheaper in regards to cost of living but I'm also planning on working and I assume that it would be better being in a large metro. area. 

Also, how is the job market in Mexico? My background is in Human Resources and wondering how my experience would transfer to another country. 

Lastly, would any of you think it would hinder me being raised in a different country due to the culture and work atmosphere. Sorry if my last question sounded a bit ignorant. 

People living in Mexico, coming from the U.S. how do you like living there? 

Thank you in advance and looking forward on hearing from you guys.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Given your background it might be feasible/easy to get a job... believe it or not, not a lot of people in Mexico City speak english... so that would give you an advantage... Aim for international companies, lots of them are headquartered in DF, and if you have a specialization within HR ( Learning & Development, Talent Management, Compensation & Benefits) will give you a better chance. Without knowing your years of experience, someone with around 8-10 years of experience would get around 20k pesos monthly...since you are in HR, check salary surveys (Hays, Mercer) to see salaries around DF. 

And cost of living... up to you, if you want to buy all your shopping in Superama, then it will not last, but if you go to Bodega Aurrera or local markets, of course you can stretch your budget.. .and as for housing, well, it depends, my ex lived in a 80m2 appt in Ejercito Nacional, and paid 18, 000 MXN rent for a 2 bedroom in a very modern building... but I also have a cousin that shares and pays around 4500 MXN in Condesa... so its all depending on the neighbourhood. 

If you are serious about it, it would be recommended to start with all the legalities: IMSS number, CURP, Acta de nacimiento, RFC, etc.. and to start checking the job market, you can check occ dot com dot mx or linkedin.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Nismo said:


> Hey everyone, already introduced myself in the Intro portion of the forum. Quick backstory, I was born in Mexico but was raised in the U.S. Recently I've been thinking about moving to Mexico for an extended period of time but I have a few questions, hoping you fine people might be able to help me out with. Also, fluent in both English and Spanish, not sure if that makes a difference.
> 
> Okay, so what is the typical cost of living in the Mexico City? I know that there are areas that are cheaper in regards to cost of living but I'm also planning on working and I assume that it would be better being in a large metro. area.
> 
> ...


To answer you last question first. Living in Mexico is great for me. What it will be like for you, you will soon find out.

About the cost of living… A huge factor is your life style; so much so that it is pretty meaningless for anyone else to estimate what your living costs will be. I know people who live on $10,000 mxn/month and others who spend 10 times that much. Generally, things are cheaper in Mexico. Fruits and vegetables maybe half the US. Meat? Rent is probably 10% of San Francisco or New York, maybe half that of the rest of the US. Same for house prices. Electronics are more expensive in Mexico. Household help about 10 or 15% of the cost in the US. Restaurant prices maybe half the US.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Actually, my experience in Mexico since 1999 differs in several ways from TG. I find that generally, food prices NOB in Texas to be cheaper than in Mexico(and the quality very much better) on the things that we eat; fruits and vegetables, meats, shrimp, beverages, etc. The cheaper peso recently will help some on your purchases. I believe it is true that if you buy your food where the poorer Mexicans buy their food, your costs may be less than NOB where we go, but I also know that the quality that you get will be less than the quality that we get NOB, based on our experiences. We also find that the restaurants where we eat (and we don't eat out that often in either place) are cheaper NOB for the food that we like. If you want NOB products, you will pay a premium for them. Of course, gasoline and electricity are more expensive here than NOB, but many people use less here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Actually, my experience in Mexico since 1999 differs in several ways from TG. I find that generally, food prices NOB in Texas to be cheaper than in Mexico(and the quality very much better) on the things that we eat; fruits and vegetables, meats, shrimp, beverages, etc. The cheaper peso recently will help some on your purchases. I believe it is true that if you buy your food where the poorer Mexicans buy their food, your costs may be less than NOB where we go, but I also know that the quality that you get will be less than the quality that we get NOB, based on our experiences. We also find that the restaurants where we eat (and we don't eat out that often in either place) are cheaper NOB for the food that we like. If you want NOB products, you will pay a premium for them. Of course, gasoline and electricity are more expensive here than NOB, but many people use less here.


You could be right. I buy all my food in mercados and actually don't pay much attention to prices. I do notice that things I buy a lot of like avocados and bananas are much cheaper in Mexico than in the US. I don't buy meats, poultry or fish or cheese so I can't compare those.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You could be right. I buy all my food in mercados and actually don't pay much attention to prices. I do notice that things I buy a lot of like avocados and bananas are much cheaper in Mexico than in the US. I don't buy meats, poultry or fish or cheese so I can't compare those.


Has anyone else notice that the prices of avocados is back to normal and about $4 pesos [$0.25 USD] each for a large one as compared to a couple of years ago when the avocado growers in Michoacán were paying the local cartels extortion payments? Avocados in SD were from $1 to $2 dollars each last time I was there in March and San Diego county is the avocado capital of the US.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Has anyone else notice that the prices of avocados is back to normal and about $4 pesos [$0.25 USD] each for a large one as compared to a couple of years ago when the avocado growers in Michoacán were paying the local cartels extortion payments? Avocados in SD were from $1 to $2 dollars each last time I was there in March and San Diego county is the avocado capital of the US.


That is probably why I think prices are lower in Mexico. Avocados are one of the few things I notice the price of when grocery shopping.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We pay $.59 each normally NOB for avocados, $1.50 each for large. However, sometime, we get 3 for $1.00, on sale. For a while, we bought at Tianguis, mercados, etc., but the quality was just not very good, harder to select what you want(they often select for you), and the weight was always less than what they said, often considerably. Thus, you sometimes paid more than you would have at a large store. We still buy at the corner store sometimes, but do not depend on it as our primary source. Bananas have always been cheaper here, as we pay $.48 per pound NOB. I do admit that NOB they are usually "prettier" (as are other fruits, vegetables, meats, etc), as I am very "picky" about quality and appearance. So, a person that can live on avocados and bananas alone, and not be concerned with quality and appearance, can live Much cheaper here, 
We buy mostly at Walmart and HEB, and we like the HEB brand. The HEB brand is cheaper here in Leon than other brands, but a lot cheaper NOB. Must be something to do with import duties.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I believe it is very difficult, as many have pointed out, to get a clear picture of cost of living in Mexico, just as it is NOB. Not only does it depend on "where" you live, but also on your "likes and dislikes". As I stated before, restaurants, for us, are much cheaper NOB. We can find a "nice" restaurant here in Leon, with prices similar to where we eat NOB, but, the amount and quality of the food is much less to our liking. So, really, for us, we do eat out more NOB than here. We prepare food at home here and NOB and generally eat more healthy and cheaper, than going out. Except, of course, when we prepare the chicken fried steaks, mashed potatoes with cream gravy, B-B-Q ribs, potato salad, cobblers, biscuits and gravy, casseroles, etc., which we like a lot.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Actually, my experience in Mexico since 1999 differs in several ways from TG. I find that generally, food prices NOB in Texas to be cheaper than in Mexico(and the quality very much better) on the things that we eat; fruits and vegetables, meats, shrimp, beverages, etc. The cheaper peso recently will help some on your purchases. I believe it is true that if you buy your food where the poorer Mexicans buy their food, your costs may be less than NOB where we go, but I also know that the quality that you get will be less than the quality that we get NOB, based on our experiences. We also find that the restaurants where we eat (and we don't eat out that often in either place) are cheaper NOB for the food that we like. If you want NOB products, you will pay a premium for them. Of course, gasoline and electricity are more expensive here than NOB, but many people use less here.


I live in Mexico City, which I believe is among the more costly places in the country, and I agree much more with Tundra Green. The basics are much cheaper in Mexico than in the parts of the U.S. I've lived most in (and I guess they're the pricier parts), northern Virginia, DC, Manhattan and Connecticut. Fresh vegetables and fruit seem at least half the price and often more. Gasoline is another matter, and that is where gov't is responsible for much of the price, not market forces. Meat ranges from more expensive, especially for cuts familiar to Canadians and Americans, and often chicken, to less expensive, especially pork, including fresh pig's head, with which no American meal is complete.

I especially don't understand the statement that restaurants in Mexico are more expensive. With the wages that maybe 85 percent of the people earn, restaurants, most, couldn't stay in business charging U.S. prices.
That doesn't include prices in the major hotels, in much of Polanco, Lomas de Chapultepec and most places beyond Fuente de Petróleos and of course Sir Winston Churchill, the latter I gotta believe for snobbish reasons.

As stated by others, I've found real estate far cheaper in Mexico than in the U.S. northeast. Of course, I've heard Texas and other parts in southwest and midwest are far less expensive than on the East and Left coasts.

Coondawn, what sort of restaurants do you frequent that are more expensive than most Mexican establishments, please?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I believe it is very difficult, as many have pointed out, to get a clear picture of cost of living in Mexico, just as it is NOB. Not only does it depend on "where" you live, but also on your "likes and dislikes". As I stated before, restaurants, for us, are much cheaper NOB. We can find a "nice" restaurant here in Leon, with prices similar to where we eat NOB, but, the amount and quality of the food is much less to our liking. So, really, for us, we do eat out more NOB than here. We prepare food at home here and NOB and generally eat more healthy and cheaper, than going out. Except, of course, when we prepare the chicken fried steaks, mashed potatoes with cream gravy, B-B-Q ribs, potato salad, cobblers, biscuits and gravy, casseroles, etc., which we like a lot.


My wife and I planning a 3 week trip to Texas in the next 6 weeks. Austin, Houston [Gulf Coast area also] and San Antonio. I will PM you for some places to eat, especially chicken fried steaks, when it is getting close for us to leave. OK?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I live in Mexico City, which I believe is among the more costly places in the country, and I agree much more with Tundra Green. The basics are much cheaper in Mexico than in the parts of the U.S. I've lived most in (and I guess they're the pricier parts), northern Virginia, DC, Manhattan and Connecticut. Fresh vegetables and fruit seem at least half the price and often more. Gasoline is another matter, and that is where gov't is responsible for much of the price, not market forces. Meat ranges from more expensive, especially for cuts familiar to Canadians and Americans, and often chicken, to less expensive, especially pork, including fresh pig's head, with which no American meal is complete.
> 
> I especially don't understand the statement that restaurants in Mexico are more expensive. With the wages that maybe 85 percent of the people earn, restaurants, most, couldn't stay in business charging U.S. prices.
> That doesn't include prices in the major hotels, in much of Polanco, Lomas de Chapultepec and most places beyond Fuente de Petróleos and of course Sir Winston Churchill, the latter I gotta believe for snobbish reasons.
> ...



I also live in Mexico City, in a "nice" area, though not an elegant one, like Polanco or any of the Lomas. When I go food shopping, usually at my local Superama, whcich is not known for its low prices, I don't compare the prices with what I used to pay back in the States (mostly in NYC and Philadelphia), mostly because I have no idea what they would be these days. 

I do know that if I were living in Philly (forget about NYC these days!), I could not survive on my income from two modest pensions, while here I have my own apartment in a safe, centrally-located neighborhood, eat out quite a bit at local restaurants (where I can get a complete meal for around $5.00 US, something not possible where I'm from in the US), go to the movies for much less than I remember paying back home, and get into most museums for free, using my senior citizen INAMPAM card. I get around by walking or on public transportation, which is either free (again using my INAMPAM card) or very inexpensive. Right now the buses which go down Reforma charge anywhere from two to six pesos, which comes to 12 to 35 cents in US dollars.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We find the "fast food" restaurants here in Leon more expensive than in Texas, where we eat( except for the soft serve). Also, remember that many places NOB offer senior discounts (a free drink, fries, pie, 2x1,etc.). As much as I have asked, I find no equivalent discount in Leon. We sometimes eat at VIPS. We have tried a few more but they are even more expensive and do not return. Price wise at VIPS, the food is about the same as we find NOB, but as I pointed out, the quality and quantity, as well as the service, is not near as good as NOB. We do not eat at the corner taco stands (except at my brother-in-law's ), nor at the "comida Mexican" restaurants, as we do not enjoy that type food. A comment about real estate: where we have a house in Texas in a resort type area of lakes and rivers, land prices are much more affordable than in a run-down housing area in Leon. I still have a hard time trying to understand why anyone would buy, let alone pay such a high price for "nothing" here in Leon. There is no "universal" agreement among people. Your experiences are different from mine, and even though I know you would really enjoy my lifestyle, I will not try to suggest it is better than yours.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> We pay $.59 each normally NOB for avocados, $1.50 each for large. However, sometime, we get 3 for $1.00, on sale. For a while, we bought at Tianguis, mercados, etc., but the quality was just not very good, harder to select what you want(they often select for you), and the weight was always less than what they said, often considerably. Thus, you sometimes paid more than you would have at a large store. We still buy at the corner store sometimes, but do not depend on it as our primary source. Bananas have always been cheaper here, as we pay $.48 per pound NOB. I do admit that NOB they are usually "prettier" (as are other fruits, vegetables, meats, etc), as I am very "picky" about quality and appearance. So, a person that can live on avocados and bananas alone, and not be concerned with quality and appearance, can live Much cheaper here,
> We buy mostly at Walmart and HEB, and we like the HEB brand. The HEB brand is cheaper here in Leon than other brands, but a lot cheaper NOB. Must be something to do with import duties.


That's me: avocados and bananas what else is there? Actually, I occasionally buy other things.

My experience with mercados has been different. I rarely shop at Soriana and never at Walmart/Superama/Bodega Aurrerá so I can't really compare.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We are more aware of costs between where we live NOB and where we live in Leon, because we are here 3 months, there 3 months, etc. For these 2 areas, Central Texas, and Leon, Guanajuato, we can speak to the similarities and differences that we find. I doubt that anyone else here has that experience, or that much current information on these areas. So, when I speak about our experiences, your comments are about different areas and experiences, and do not apply to our areas. As I stated before, it is basically impossible to compare different areas, likes and dislikes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> We do not eat at the corner taco stands (except at my brother-in-law's ), nor at the "comida Mexican" restaurants, as we do not enjoy that type food. . .


That could explain why you find restaurants in Mexico more expensive than in Texas. When I eat out, I almost always choose one of the local places in my neighborhood, where the food is good and the service is personal and pleasant. There are certain taco places (some are stands and some are small restaurants) that I patronize from time to time, where I can get a tasty meal for a lot less than you'd pay at places like McDonald's or Burger King.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> My wife and I planning a 3 week trip to Texas in the next 6 weeks. Austin, Houston [Gulf Coast area also] and San Antonio. I will PM you for some places to eat, especially chicken fried steaks, when it is getting close for us to leave. OK?


We also will be spending a few days in Austin later this month. Going mostly to eat and shop. We lived there for 2 years many years ago. For us, the best BBQ is found in a gas station called Rudy's. We also enjoy Jason's Deli (huge stuffed potatoes) and Chewy's (TexMex). A little pricier but worthwhile is the Salt Lick. If you are going to San Antonio and and Austin you also might want to check out San Marcos (shopping) and the Gruene Music Hall.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

When we left the US our property taxes were about 12,000 USD/year - here much less (3000 USD ?)
Our health insurance in the US was about 1,000 USD/month (with cobra) - here about 700 USD/yr.
Our electric bill often as much as 400 USD/month - here 26 pesos/month (panels).
We didn't live in a privada in the US - here we pay about 1500 USD/year for security, etc.
In the US our water bill ran about 80 USD/month - here about 60 USD/month.

We spend a lot more for gas here than we did in the US.
We do our shopping at Costco, Mega and Superama principally. We can easily spend 200 USD/week at Costco. It is not all 'food'. That is much more than we spent in the US.

We sold the house in the US and spent about half as much on our house here - but it is a great house with an incredible view. Of course in the States we lived on a canal just off the IntraCoastal waterway and could be diving off our Boston Whaler in about 15 minutes from our dock. Now we are at 5600 feet.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

As I said, Marsha, peoples likes and dislikes are different, so it is impossible to compare cost of living. What is good for the Goose is not necessarily good for the Gander.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sixcats said:


> When we left the US our property taxes were about 12,000 USD/year - here much less (3000 USD ?)
> Our health insurance in the US was about 1,000 USD/month (with cobra) - here about 700 USD/yr.
> Our electric bill often as much as 400 USD/month - here 26 pesos/month (panels).
> We didn't live in a privada in the US - here we pay about 1500 USD/year for security, etc.
> ...


Two of your comparisons jumped out at me. 

Do really spend $3000 usd on property taxes. Mine is about $1500 mxn (less than $100 usd at current exchange rates), and my house is pretty large.

And what drives your water bill so high. I pay about $50 mxn/month (around $3 usd). I am only one person, so water use is less, but that still seems like a big difference. Are you talking about tap water or bottled water or both. The figure I quoted is just tap water. Bottled water adds something, but I would have to drink an awful lot of water to get to $60 usd/month.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Our taxes here in Leon are 1500p a year, 3B/3 full baths (1800 sq.ft.)and small lot. In Texas, 10 lots, and a 3/2 of 1800 sq.ft. for $365 a year. Water in Texas is $32/month, here 120p. Electric here about 324p/2mo, in Texas, about $50-110/month (all electric). Propane in Leon about $15/mo. Drinking water here, about 270-300p a mo., in Texas, $0.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> Two of your comparisons jumped out at me.
> 
> Do really spend $3000 usd on property taxes. Mine is about $1500 mxn (less than $100 usd at current exchange rates), and my house is pretty large.
> 
> And what drives your water bill so high. I pay about $50 mxn/month (around $3 usd). I am only one person, so water use is less, but that still seems like a big difference. Are you talking about tap water or bottled water or both. The figure I quoted is just tap water. Bottled water adds something, but I would have to drink an awful lot of water to get to $60 usd/month.


We live in a small community of about 44 houses which share a private well. We all have meters curb-side to measure consumption. 'Supposedly' the water bill is derived from the cost of operating the well and the consumption. We do not have SAPAC (is that a national thing ?) I believe there may be some 'added' costs by the administrator.

My wife keeps a notebook of our expenses but for the life of me I can't find the entry for last year's property taxes. I do believe that the taxes charged are based on the purchase price - and we were honest - figuring that on the sell side we would not have to pay more taxes.

Regarding drinking water - we picked up a reverse osmosis system at Home Depot (~450 USD) and no longer need Ciel water deliveries. 

I did forget to mention the roughly 350 peso/month we pay for natural gas - which we did not have in the US.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

TG you are correct regarding the predial - last year we paid 12,000 pesos (with INAPAM discount).


----------



## ChristopheLassuyt (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi there

My name is Christophe, I am French and 27 year old. I come in Mexico city the 7th of October for work purpose. I am really excited about this new trip! But I need help in order to know which place is the best one for my purpose? Condesa?

a bit more about me: 
What I like is sport, soccer, poker, work...
Why I come in Mexico: because my friend and I created a successful company in money transfer industry, *<SNIP>*
How long I stay: it depends, first some weeks then some months and we will see

feel free to come back to me
looking forward to meeting you
Chris

*Sorry, no advertising!  Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ChristopheLassuyt said:


> Hi there
> 
> My name is Christophe, I am French and 27 year old. I come in Mexico city the 7th of October for work purpose. I am really excited about this new trip! But I need help in order to know which place is the best one for my purpose? Condesa?
> 
> ...


This message is a duplicate of the one posted in the "Introduction" thread. There is no need to post the same information twice and it leads to confusion to do so.


----------

